# Losing weight fast?



## Rob19921466868002 (Dec 14, 2010)

I want to lose weight the fastest i can, so far i have been running on the treadmill twice a day 30 mins each time. But i seem to be losing weight slowly i eat alot healthier now, i am going to start lifting weights and i'm going to start doing pull ups to. Also is protein needed when losing weight?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Protein is the most important food source, it is the building blocks of every cell in your body.

Cut your carbohydrates back, cut out milk and bread as much as possible, lift some weights and keep in your cardio and the fat will come off.


----------



## Rob19921466868002 (Dec 14, 2010)

Extreme said:


> Protein is the most important food source, it is the building blocks of every cell in your body.
> 
> Cut your carbohydrates back, cut out milk and bread as much as possible, lift some weights and keep in your cardio and the fat will come off.


So if i get more protein it will help with weight loss?


----------



## Chops83 (Jul 27, 2010)

Protein won't actively make you lose weight but it is very good for you as it repairs the muscles in your body. Essential if you're going to be lifting weights. Plus, most high protein foods like meats and fish have very low or zero carbs in which is what you want when losing weight.


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi,

weights is a good idea.

Let me confuse you a bit.

Cardio its a good idea, but do you think it helps much with weight lost? Probably, but how long till your body starts to get used to cardio exercise?? If we translate CARDIO it means heart .... if your heart works better, lungs and internal organs will work better the blood can supply your muscle with more oxygen, water and all that muscle needs ... even protein...  But your body will get used to it...what next??

Well its simple, that is when weights comes to play. More you 'shock' your muscles, better they get = more energy they need.

Best thing will be to combine both, if your diet is (like you said) better, weight loss will be inevitable.

To speed up the process, try more vegetables and fruits (5 a day) they are full of fibre which helps to clean blood of fat cells.

Gallons of water .... not really....try 2 litres a day...water not coke 

Hope it will help, but I am sure guys here will have loads of different ideas.

Cheers


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

Running on a treadmill is for weak people. You want to loose weight fast? Put a 30 kilo weight sack on your back, set the treadmill to incline and sprint until failure. If this won't burn your fat i dont know what will.

p.s forget protein you dont need it to loose weight. Cut your calories by 500 per day too.


----------



## Rob19921466868002 (Dec 14, 2010)

So is drinking two protein shakes a day not a good idea?


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

Rob1992 said:


> So is drinking two protein shakes a day not a good idea?


Why would you think protein will help you loose weight. People who take protein need it because they are doing heavy training, and need the protein for muscle repair. If you are trying to loose weight a 300cal+ shake is not going to help, is it?


----------



## Rob19921466868002 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sparks1990 said:


> Why would you think protein will help you loose weight. People who take protein need it because they are doing heavy training, and need the protein for muscle repair. If you are trying to loose weight a 300cal+ shake is not going to help, is it?


But i don't want to lose all the muscle i have.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

Rob1992 said:


> But i don't want to lose all the muscle i have.


If you dont do any weight lifting then thats the least of your worries mate, you have no muscle to loose.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Rob1992 said:


> I want to lose weight the fastest i can, so far i have been running on the treadmill twice a day 30 mins each time. But i seem to be losing weight slowly i eat alot healthier now, i am going to start lifting weights and i'm going to start doing pull ups to. Also is protein needed when losing weight?


but in the other thread you said all you eat is a sausage and egg sandwich everyday


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

Mate I really think you need to have look around the forum.

You do have many questions, but I don't have the feeling, you actually read, what are people advising to you.

Looking trough your posts...do you wan't ....

LOOSE WIEGHT????

GET BIGGER ARMS????

DON'T WANT TO LOOSE MUSLE?????.....YOU EAT HEALTHY .... THEN YOU NOT....

quiet confusing for anyone, who is trying to help you.

Little read....might speed up the process


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Very confusing Roman,


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Very confusing Roman,


cheers mate, hope you don't mean me 

people trying to help....but hey....who cares???

Just for the record: Your signature is so spot on for all the gym people  really good


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

How to Lose Weight Eating Every 3 Hours | eHow.com

all i did was type in google......

Dont starve your body to lose weight but do the opposite and eat. Eating frequently will speed up your metabolism


----------



## sssallylane (Dec 22, 2010)

Protein is essential if you want to work on your muscles. I agree with London1976; starving yourself is not the answer to what is the best way to lose weight quickly. You just need to make healthy food choices and control your portions.


----------

